
ASU student pummels would-be robber - ciscoriordan
http://news.ktar.com/index.php?hlpage=4&nid=6&sid=986784&r=1
======
Shamiq
"I'm so glad he watched all those police shows his whole life … He knew how to
take care of himself … I'm very, very, very proud of him."

Best. Mother. Ever.

I would do the same to protect my laptop.

